
Tile: The world's largest lost and found - nickevans
http://www.thetileapp.com/?src=hn
======
bichiliad
Why are the only comments about keys? There are a lot of things you could do
with a full year of tracking. Put it inside your bike's frame. Bam, you'll
know where it is if its stolen. Hide it in your car for auto theft deterrent.
And, of course, hide it in someone's purse and see where they are.

Point being, there are three comments, and they're all about finding car keys.
You people are more creative than this.

~~~
nickevans
Hey Bichiliad, I think it's friends trying to help us out since they've been
waiting for this.

Yes, would work great on a bike if you could hide it well. Don't put it in a
bike's frame though. Would block the RF. Under the seat would work.

------
joebo
It's very fishy to me that the three comments about keys are all from new
users with this being their first post. Not to mention the extra excitement in
the form of an exclamation point.

~~~
nickevans
Hey Joebo, I think they were friends that were excited for us. Some friends
have been waiting for this for a while and want to help, so I don't mind!!

------
swamp40
The iPhone app sends off the ID of a missing device into the cloud.

Other devices download a list of "stolen" IDs, and send back a report w/ GPS
info if it ever gets a hit.

I love the concept.

It just needs such a huge infrastructure to become useful.

Maybe an API that other apps could insert, with a way to monetize, such as a
reward system?

------
salibhai
How does it work? It says no batteries, yet it only works for 1 year?

~~~
swamp40
I'm sure there's a small lithium inside - it's just sealed so you can't
replace it.

(Simplifies the design, but makes your customers mad.)

Great for repeat business, though - if you can avoid the torches and
pitchforks.

